# Finally found a Trailmanor



## 3ringer (Sep 16, 2016)

I have been wanting one of these neat fold up campers for a while. Finally found one on the Trailmanor forum. They tow like a popup but open up to a full size trailer.


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 16, 2016)

Another


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 16, 2016)

3ringer said:


> Another



Nice.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like you got a nice one.    Congrats !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Saweeeeeet 3r! That thing pulls good don't it. One thing to think about, I wish I had done it to ours, see about putting an electric jack on the front; don't know if it's possible or not but mz tutu's new camper has one and it shore saves pain in my ole shoulders and wrists.


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 16, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Saweeeeeet 3r! That thing pulls good don't it. One thing to think about, I wish I had done it to ours, see about putting an electric jack on the front; don't know if it's possible or not but mz tutu's new camper has one and it shore saves pain in my ole shoulders and wrists.



An electric Jack is only about 150 bucks. The problem may be if I don't have the clearance because of the slide living room. I will have to ask on the Trailmanor forum. I can always get my wife to crank it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

3ringer said:


> An electric Jack is only about 150 bucks. The problem may be if I don't have the clearance because of the slide living room. I will have to ask on the Trailmanor forum. I can always get my wife to crank it



That was always my job. 
That's why I have an electric now. 
Congrats on the Trail Manor. Looks real nice!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 16, 2016)

Very nice, 3Ringer.  What year is it?  It looks way cleaner than our weathered and hail beaten 2003.


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a 2006. The outside has black streaks that I will wash off tomorrow. We have reservations for Vogel next month. Looking forward to the mountains and cooler temps


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ya'll got modern new ones. Ours was a '91.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 16, 2016)

Thought you may be using it now. There is one here at Moccasin Creek today.


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 16, 2016)

KDarsey said:


> Thought you may be using it now. There is one here at Moccasin Creek today.



They are kinda rare. You don't see too many of them. I think they are no longer in production. Something is going on with the company. How do you like Moccasin Creek ?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2016)

Way to go 3R!  Sometimes I miss the towability of the pop up.  But I sure love the room in the bigger campers.  
I know you will enjoy this one better than the last.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 16, 2016)

I always thought those looked roomier than the Hi-Lo's. Can you get into it for storage in the down position or does it have to be in the raised position?


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 17, 2016)

3ringer said:


> They are kinda rare. You don't see too many of them. I think they are no longer in production. Something is going on with the company. How do you like Moccasin Creek ?



 Love it here. Of course I work here as a volunteer but I do keep coming back.
Great place & great folks here.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 17, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I always thought those looked roomier than the Hi-Lo's. Can you get into it for storage in the down position or does it have to be in the raised position?



You have to raise the two ends up (at least part way) to get access to the doorway, but only takes a minute and a little back muscle to pull them up.  There' s a shallow compartment suitable only for tools and weather proof items next to the rear bumper that you can access while closed.

One good thing, if you are using a pickup you have enough clearance to set it up and live in while connected to the truck if needed.


----------

